# turn off / ignore udev input devices

## stegerpl

Hi,

i have a problem with a TeVii S2-HDTV-tuner card and the IR-receiver on it: when the kernel recognizes the card and it's receiver it generates false input events just like an cursor up on the keyboard => finally I can not use the computer anymore (because on the console it rolls throu the bash-history, X11-windows scroll upwards all the time, etc.).

How can I tell the kernel to ignore the input device - mayby by an udev-rule ?!

I tried already to solve this on the level of X11 by adding the following to the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver"

        MatchProduct "IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver"

        Option "Ignore" "on"

EndSection
```

 and it works on the X11-level as can be seen by the Xorg.0.log

```
14.408] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    14.408] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    14.409] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    14.409] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    14.414] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[    14.414] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    14.414] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    14.414] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[    14.416] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    14.416] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[  1033.875] (II) config/udev: Adding input device IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver (/dev/input/event4)

[  1033.875] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[  1253.992] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DELL1920"

[  1254.396] (II) Maus: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

But the effect is still there and since it is also on the init 3 level console I think that I have to solve it there.

In the /var/log/messages I can see the following: 

```
Jan 27 20:45:05 multimedia kernel: dvb-usb: MAC address: 20:20:20:20:20:20

Jan 27 20:45:09 multimedia kernel: Invalid probe, probably not a DS3000

Jan 27 20:45:09 multimedia kernel: dvb-usb: no frontend was attached by 'TeVii S480.1 USB'

Jan 27 20:45:09 multimedia kernel: input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/0000:02:00.1/usb4/4-1/input/input4

Jan 27 20:45:09 multimedia kernel: dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 150 msecs.

Jan 27 20:45:09 multimedia kernel: dvb-usb: TeVii S480.1 USB successfully initialized and connected.

Jan 27 20:45:09 multimedia kernel: dvb-usb: found a 'TeVii S480.2 USB' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

Jan 27 20:45:09 multimedia kernel: dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-s660.fw'

Jan 27 20:45:09 multimedia kernel: dw2102: start downloading DW210X firmware

Jan 27 20:45:09 multimedia kernel: dvb-usb: found a 'TeVii S480.2 USB' in warm state.

Jan 27 20:45:09 multimedia kernel: dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

Jan 27 20:45:09 multimedia kernel: DVB: registering new adapter (TeVii S480.2 USB)
```

 at this moment the /dev/input/event4 appears and the effect starts.

By the way the effect is indifferent if the IR-Sensor is plugged into the card or not.

any Ideas - please!!!!

Peter

----------

## stegerpl

push...   :Wink: 

----------

## stegerpl

I found a post that the udev rules accept  OPTIONS=="ignore_device" this should prevent the device from beeing loaded by udev.

However I tried it with my specific problem - but it did not resolve it.

I don't know if this is only because I took the wrong ATTR{...} Match string or if this option just does not work...

----------

